# Swim By Without Swim By Pond



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

OK, so I don't have a swim by pond. A guy like me has a lot of trouble finding any water at all. So I had been looking at videos and had seen a couple on doing swim by without a swim by pond. Pat Nolan has a nice video. I have been doing some preparatory work on this but I think we can do what is shown in the video. He makes use of a platform. Although I have done disciplined casting with both dogs, they need a tuneup in order for this to work. 



Looking for comments.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

here’s a link to Pat’s YouTube page: https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL11CBB27A3FB2393D

I really like Pat’s ideas. I’ve followed him for a long time.

By the way, he’s married to Connie Cleveland now.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

gdgli said:


> Have you done swim by without a swim by pond?
> If so, how?


Yep!
I've had access to a swim-by* pond for only one of my dogs. 
For the others, I've used different shaped bodies of water, including a triangle pond and a round pond, but more often I've utilized the channel of a larger piece of water. [I watched Farmer use the gap between a shoreline and an island for swim-by (that was at what I believe was the first training seminar that he ever conducted).]
I just make do with what I have access to ... it's the concept, not the shape of the body of water (although a dedicated swim-by pond would sure be nice!).
FTGoldens


----------

